# Sevier River



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok....so here goes a report. On Saturday the 23rd of March, I ventured out to one of my nearby local hotspots and favorites--The Sevier River in Marysvale Canyon. During this fly-outing, I was able to land somewhere between 10 and 15 browns and one ugly sucker all on a brown/white dumbbell headed bugger. The browns ranged from 15-23 inches with most coming in the 16-18 inch range (I landed two over 20 inches and lost two others that I guesstimated at over 20 inches). I fished from about 10:30 AM to 1:30 PM and had difficulty keeping the ice off the eyes of my fly rod. The fish were mostly caught stripping slowly through the deeper parts of runs and pools but some were active in the riffles and shallower water as well. I am guessing that as the weather warms the fish will be more aggressive and active...although they were plenty aggressive to be caught and found.

I didn't take any pictures and normally don't when I fish this section of stream....so no proof!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report! That sure is a neat looking section of river.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report! Sounds like some quality fish to be had.


Did PBH get to come? It was kinda sad to see him mope about not getting his boat on the water over the weekend.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

No, PBH didn't go. I was by myself...my fishing stories are always best when I am alone! Had he been with me, I wouldn't have caught as many nice ones!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> No, PBH didn't go. I was by myself...my fishing stories are always best when I am alone! *Had he been with me, I wouldn't have caught as many nice ones![/*quote]
> 
> Haha! Ain't that usually the case?! Glad you were able to get out on the water. Am in withdrawls myself, maybe I can get out soon! Thanks for the report.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I used to fish that canyon quite a bit back in the day. I'm happy to see that it is still producing some nice fish. No pictures, no problem. I don't need my camera with me to enjoy fishing, however I usually catch bigger fish when I don't have my camera


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I fished that stretch yesterday! Iced guides wasn't much of a problem though...


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Feb 24, 2010)

You had a little better luck than me. I got out for about an hour in the afternoon on Saturday and caught three decent browns on a beadhead pheasant tail. Ice on the guides was still a problem in the afternoon.


----------

